# Where do you get Goat Packs??



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone know where to get packs for pack goat training? Thanks


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

There are a few websites out there that have packing supplies. One of them is:

http://www.northwestpackgoats.com/products.htm

Stuff is kind of pricey, but if you're planning on doing a lot of packing, it really is worth having the right equipment.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

northwest is cheap for the quality you get. another place is owyheepackgoatsupplies.com if i remember right, they have smaller packs too.


check out this forum. thepackgoatforum


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I make my own

I know hoeggers has some also


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

> I make my own


Could you tell me how??

Thanks everyone for your replies! I will check them out when I have a chance to show my mom (she pays  ).


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I get whatever type of soft pack I can find cheap, bit of stitching with some webbing and buckles and voila! A goat pack ... 

I'm just heading out to take some pics

Also dog backpacks work also

But I usually find I can make my own cheaper, provided you can stitch a little (trust me, if I can do it, anyone can)


----------

